# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  kite surfing

## Μπαρμπαρόσα

Αν κανεις kite  η θελεις να κανεις kite και αν τελος παντων γνωριζεις κατι με το kite ,γραφτω εδω.

----------


## Μπαρμπαρόσα

Απο περσι προσπαθω να μαθω kite, ενα συναρπαστικο θαλασσιο αθλημα , με την βοηθεια 2-3 γνωστων που ξερουν και εχουν και τον εξοπλισμο αλλα οι αλλες καλοκαιρινες δραστηριοτητες μου δεν μου αφηνουν πολλα περιθωρια χρονου με αποτελεσμα να εχω μεινει στασιμος...........
Εφετο δε αγορασα και εξοπλισμο απο ενα φιλο ,ενα 12αρη best , αλλα  ακομα να τον βρεξω.....

----------


## .voyager

Σε ποιά περιοχή μαθαίνεις; Στον ¶η Γιάννη έχεις πάει καθόλου;
Το είχα ψάξει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά για την ώρα είναι τις εκκρεμότητες.
Αυτές τις μέρες είδα πρώτη φορά κόσμο να κάνει και τη χειμερινή έκδοση του σπόρ, "Snow Kite", δε γνώριζα την ύπαρξή του. Θα &#180;θελα να το δοκιμάσω τα Χριστούγεννα στο Ovindoli, αν καταφέρω να πάρω άδεια από το στρατό :|

----------


## sylver23

Eδώ υπάρχουν κάποιες πληροφορίες για αυτό το αθλημα στην Ελλάδα.

Η πλαζ της Ραφήνας πλέον έχει πολλούς που κάνουν αυτό το άθλημα.

Δείτε και κάποιες φώτο απο Ραφήνα

P9268096.jpg

P9268098.jpg

P9268099.jpg

P9268100.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ιδιαίτερα συναρπαστικό και σαν αθλημα αλλά και σαν θέαμα.Οταν έφταναν στο τέλος της παραλίας που γυρνούσαν προς τα πίσω πάλι  τις περισσότερες φορές βρισκόντουσαν  2 μέτρα πάνω απο την θάλασσα οπως βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

P9268097.jpg

P9268108.jpg

P9268110.jpg

----------


## Μπαρμπαρόσα

Φοβερες φωτο ,εμεις ειμαστε μια ομαδα 3-4 ατομων στην χιο και δυστηχως εχουμε μια μονο παραλια στις επιλογες μας .ελπιζω να μαθω φετος.

----------


## sylver23

Να υποθέσω στον Καρφά?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Συναρπαστικο το αθλημα!

----------


## Μπαρμπαρόσα

Οχι στο καρφα αν και μερικες φορες το χειμωνα παμε .πηγαινουμε στο κονταρι μπροστα στο bloom.

----------


## .voyager

> Σε ποιά περιοχή μαθαίνεις; Στον ¶η Γιάννη έχεις πάει καθόλου;
> Το είχα ψάξει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά για την ώρα είναι τις εκκρεμότητες.
> Αυτές τις μέρες είδα πρώτη φορά κόσμο να κάνει και τη χειμερινή έκδοση του σπόρ, "Snow Kite", δε γνώριζα την ύπαρξή του. Θα &#180;θελα να το δοκιμάσω τα Χριστούγεννα στο Ovindoli, αν καταφέρω να πάρω άδεια από το στρατό :|


Snow kite στο Ovindoli, κοντά στη L' Aquila, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.

IMG_7343.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μπαρμπαρόσα θα σε φτιάξω σήμερα....

Λοιπον έκανα μία βολτούλα στην πλαζ σήμερα και είδα απίστευτα πράγματα...
Απο αέρα ότι πρέπει...
Ταυτόχρονα γύρω στους 12 surfers και κάμποσοι έξω.

Πάμε πρώτα τα ήρεμα και μετά....τα πιο wow!

*Oλοι μαζί

PA288741.jpg

Τρείς απο τους δώδεκα λίγο ανοιχτά

PA288743.jpg

Κατα πάνω μου...

PA288746.jpg

Δύο εκπληκτικά γυρίσματα!!!

PA288752.jpg
PA288777.jpg*

----------


## Μπαρμπαρόσα

πολυ ωραιες φωτο αντε να δουμε εμεις ποτε θα βγαλουμε καμια ετσι πλαναριστοι

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και κάποια άλματα !!!

*Αυτός ο surfer ξεχώριζε σε μαεστρία...

PA288749.jpg
PA288751.jpg

Ένας αλματάκι ακόμα..*

PA288756.jpg

Οι επόμενες φώτο είναι χαμηλότερης ποιότητας διότι είχα βάλει μία λειτουργία που τραβάει πολλές φώτο σε 2-3 δεύτερα και μειώθηκε η ποιότητα αρκετά.

*Δείτε στον κόκκινο κύκλο..Μα redbull έχει πιεί??Φτερά έβγαλε...*

PA288760.jpg

*Και ένα ακόμα..*

PA288790.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Σε αυτό το ποστ και στο επόμενο θα σας δείξω 2 άλματα πάνω σε αλλαγή πορείας με 4 φώτο το κάθε ένα καρέ καρέ για να πάρετε μία ιδέα απο που ''απογειώνονται '' ,πόσο ψηλά φτάνουν και που ''προσγειώνονται''

PA288808.jpg

PA288812.jpg

PA288819.jpg

PA288823.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Αυτά απο εμένα.Η Ραφήνα λόγω στρατιωτικών υποχρεώσεων θα κάνει να με δει πολύ καιρό.

PA288824.jpg

PA288829.jpg

PA288835.jpg

PA288841.jpg

----------


## Μπαρμπαρόσα

Φοβερεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεες

----------

